# Freeport Liberty this time of year



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

Thinking about running out to it tomorrow, any chance of amberjack or grouper or will I just be catching snapper all day?


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Well you can't keep amberjack so...


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

bingorocks said:


> Well you can't keep amberjack so...


Sure you can, but you won't catch any that shallow. I'd skip the ship and head a mile or so south / southeast to the bank and watch the sounder. You'll catch the occasional gag but it's snapper city for the most part.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

What that guy said. I've caught plenty of tiny snapper around Vancouver, did much better finding decent legal sized fish over Middle Bank. You might even find some grey triggerfish of legal size, too. It's state water, so you can thumb your nose at the Feds as you take home your legal red snapper. I think you'll need about 100-150 more feet of water to get you some AJ's, and that ain't happening in state water. Either 1 1/3 miles south or 2.8 miles east of the Vancouver and follow your depth finder for shallow spots.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's a shot of the Vancouver site and all of the reefs placed around it. The nav tool is positioned on the approx. position of the 250 tons of culverts dropped by CCA. The 2 pink areas each contain 15 pyramids and 200 tons of culverts.


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

Awesome..I will use this today.


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

I was talking about the liberty reef that is 35 nm from freeport. I was wondering if that reef had amberjack.

I fished some platforms around 25 nm and all I caught was snapper, fishing w bank now and have caught a couple 15 " s paper and a trigger.


----------



## Raf82 (Mar 31, 2014)

We were there last weekend. Only the red snapper were home.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

MTSkibum, sorry, thought you meant the Vancouver. I think everybody refers to that particular TPWD reef as the V A Fogg. Unfortunately, it's out of my safe fuel range.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

MTSkibum said:


> I was talking about the liberty reef that is 35 nm from freeport


Most call that










_The Fog_​
Wide variety of fish in that complex year round including amberjacks (ive personally never caught a real big'n there tho.

Here's ya some coordinates of several different locations up and down the coast if interested. I couldnt get it to load properly, but, with a little following, you can figure out the name and numbers. The coordinates are whats important 

Texas Artificial Reefs

Reef Name/ Block
Â Structures
Â Water Depth Distance from Shore
Â Location
Â Donors

Â 1 S.A.L.T. - H.I. 85
No Material To Date
39 ft.
17 NM Sabine Pass
29Â° 21' 30.844"N 93Â° 50' 03.601"W
No Donors to Date
Â 2 Basco's Reef -
H.I. 117
22 Concrete Blocks
50 quarry rocks
43 ft.
22 NM Sabine Pass
29Â° 18' 00.851"N 93Â° 53' 18.608"W
U. S. Coast Guard
Reed Tool Company
OMI Offshore Marine Services
Â 3 Sabine - H.I. 117
Â No Material To Date
36 ft.Â 
23 NM Sabine
29Â° 18' 12.848"N 93Â° 55' 18.612"W
Â No Donor to Date
Â 4 Galveston Pipe -
Barr's Reef
5 clusters ofÂ Concrete Pipes
100 Reef Balls
54Â ft.Â 
11.2 NM Galveston
29Â° 08' 24.869"N 94Â° 42' 06.694"W
29Â° 08' 20.310"N 94Â° 42' 02.900"W
Tx Parks and Wildlife
4 Mitchell's 12-Mile Reef - Galveston 189
Â Two 4-pile jackets
1 Conductor
60 ft.Â 
11 NM Galveston
29Â° 08' 38.200"NÂ Â 94Â° 40' 47.732"W
29Â° 08' 39.195"NÂ Â 94Â° 40' 48.737"W
29Â° 08' 39.059"NÂ Â 94Â° 40' 47.326"W
Mitchell Energy Corporation
5 George Vancouver Liberty ShipÂ --Â State Tract 336-L
Â 1 Ship
45 ft.
9 NM Freeport
28Â° 47' 34.817"N 95Â° 20' 52.052"W
Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council
Â 6 Freeport Liberty Ship Reef Complex
Galveston A-22
V. A. Fogg Reef
Conoco/Galveston County
HL&P Reef
Star ReefÂ Detailed Map
B.F. Shaw; William H. Allen; One T-2 Tanker
Welded Pipe Structure
300 (2-Ton) Fly-Ash Blocks
Six 4-pile Jackets from Buccaneer Field -- in shape of a star
Â 105 ft.
32 NM Freeport
28Â° 35' 52.612"N 94Â° 48' 41.782"W28Â° 35' 38.954"N 94Â° 48' 44.295"W28Â° 35' 36.600"N 94Â° 48' 44.937"W
28Â° 35' 35.593"N 94Â° 48' 43.358"W
28Â° 35' 36.065"N 94Â° 48' 45.833"W
28Â° 35' 47.724"N 94Â° 48' 42.519"W 28Â° 35' 47.724"N 94Â° 48' 41.368"W 28Â° 35' 46.731"N 94Â° 48' 40.469"W 28Â° 35' 46.061"N 94Â° 48' 40.709"W28Â° 35' 45.542"N 94Â° 48' 41.587"W28Â° 35' 46.104"N 94Â° 48' 42.724"W
Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council
Conoco & Galveston County
Houston Lighting and Power company
Cal Dive International Blue Dolphin Energy Resources
Â 7 H.I. A-281
Â Three 4-pile Jackets Clustered
Â 185 ft.
75 NM Galveston
28Â° 21' 50.991"N 93Â° 47' 07.163"W
28Â° 21' 54.344"N 93Â° 47' 03.824"W
Â Chevron USA. Inc.
Seagull Energy Corp.
Â 8 H.I. A-298
Â One 4-pile Jacket
Two 8-pile Jackets
192 ft.Â 
80 NM Galveston
28Â° 18' 12.424"N 93Â° 46' 00.687"W 28Â° 18' 14.195"N 93Â° 45' 59.359"W28Â° 18' 12.212"N 93Â° 46' 01.091"W
Phillips Petroleum Company
Freeport-McMoran
Â 9 H.I. A-315
Â 8-pile Jacket
3-pile Jacket
Â 214 ft.
86 NM Galveston
28Â° 12' 50.871"N 93Â° 41' 56.366"W
28Â° 12' 47.895"N 93Â° 41' 53.271"W
Mesa Petroleum Company
Union Pacific Resources Company
Â 10 H.I. A-520 Reef
Â 8-pile Jacket
238 ft.
84 NM Galveston
28Â° 07' 28.319"N 93Â° 57' 24.215"W
Oxy USA, Inc.
Â 10 H.I. A-355 Reef
8-pile Jacket
Â 305 ft.
102 NM Galveston
28Â° 02' 30.419"N 93Â° 42' 33.645"W
Oxy USA, Inc.
Â 11 H.I. A-492 Reef
Â 4-pile Jacket
Â 195 ft.
75 NM Galveston
28Â° 13' 41.947"N 94Â° 03' 28.606"W
Â Â Transco
Â 11 H.I. A-515 Reef
Â 4-pile Jacket
202 ft.
78 NM Galveston
28Â° 07' 43.198"N 94Â° 12' 47.103"W
Samedan Oil Corporation
Â 12 H.I. A-487
Â 4-pile Jacket
Â 170 ft.
70 NM Galveston
28Â° 14' 55.946"N 94Â° 16' 19.570"W
Â Â Amerada Hess Corporation
Â 13 H.I. A-567
Â 8-pile Jacket
4-pile Platform
Â 288 ft.
87 NM Galveston
27Â° 58' 31.798"N 94Â° 13' 03.501"W
27Â° 58' 31.206"N 94Â° 13' 07.985"W
Challenger Minerals Inc.
Ocean Energy Corporation
Â 14 H.I. A-542
Â 4-pile Jacket
Â 230 ft.
82 NM Freeport
28Â° 02' 50.685"N 94Â° 09' 06.713"W
Â Â Hall-Houston Oil Company
Â 15 H.I. A-480
Â 4-pile Jacket
Cut In Half
Â 155 ft.
57 NM Galveston
28Â° 17' 13.950"N 94Â° 28' 42.665"W
Â Â Samedan Oil Corporation
Â 15 GA-A-125
Â 4-pile Jacket
166 ft.
65 NM Galveston
28Â° 15' 03.159"N 94Â° 43' 17.659"W
Levinson Partner, Inc.
Â 15 H. I. A-532 Reef
Â 8-pile Jacket
Â 191-ft.
74 NM Galveston
28Â° 05' 56.551"N 94Â° 30' 43.377"W
Kerr-McGee Corporation
Â 16 Brazos A-28
Â Two 4-pile Jackets Clustered
150 ft.
49 NM Matagorda Isl.Â 
28Â° 08' 59.869"N 95Â° 29' 42.334"W
28Â° 08' 59.927"N 95Â° 29' 42.426"W
Â Â Mobil Exploration and Producing U. S., Inc.
Samedan Oil Corp.
Â 17 Matagorda Island Liberty Ship Reef
MI-616-LÂ Detailed Map
3 Ships --
Dwight L. Moody; Jim Bridger; George Dewey
108 ft.
21 NM Matagorda
28Â° 06' 59.732"N 96Â° 05' 12.035"W 28Â° 07' 00.183"N 96Â° 05' 17.745"W 28Â° 06' 55.442"N 96Â° 05' 09.327"W
Â Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council
Â 18 Brazos A-132
Â 8-pile Jacket
Â 204 ft.
40 NM Matagorda Isl.
27Â° 49' 22.062"N 95Â° 59' 25.573"W
Â Â Arco Oil and Gas Company
Â 19 MI 712 Reef
Â Platform Deck
Â 130 ft.
25 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 49' 58.324"N 96Â° 30' 23.245"W
Â Â Chevron USA, Inc.
Â 20 Boatmen's State Tract 746-L
Â 40 Concrete Culverts Barge
Â 60 ft.
6 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 46' 23.266"N 96Â° 58' 18.171"W
27Â° 46' 26.106"N 96Â° 58' 15.951"W
TPWD, Boatmen's Association
Gifford Hill Co., OXY U.S.A., Brown & Root Co.
Â 21 Lone Star State Tract 770-L
Â 3 Barges
Â 72 ft.
10 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 41' 31.118"N 96Â° 58' 30.947"W
Â Â TPWD
Boatmen's Association
Â 22 Mustang Island Liberty Ship Reef
MU-802-LÂ Detailed Map
Â 3 Ships
Conrad Weiser; Charles A. Dana; Rachel Jackson
Â 110 ft.
18 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 34' 06.516"N 96Â° 51' 33.293"W 27Â° 34' 04.536"N 96Â° 51' 38.605"W 27Â° 34' 01.493"N 96Â° 51' 34.482"W
Â Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council
Â 23 Port Mansfield Liberty Ship South Padre Island 1070-L
Detailed Map
Â 3 Ships -- Edward W. Scrippps; George L. Farley; Joshua Thomas
Six 4-pile Jackets -- 3 cut into two
Â 102 ft.
15 NM Port Mansfield Jetty
26Â° 25' 35.597"N 97Â° 01' 17.224"W 26Â° 25' 31.665"N 97Â° 01' 30.295"W 26Â° 25' 30.503"N 97Â° 01' 38.520"W 26Â° 25' 30.304"N 97Â° 01' 22.682"W 26Â° 25' 31.098"N 97Â° 01' 21.647"W 26Â° 25' 30.016"N 97Â° 01' 20.357"W 26Â° 25' 29.663"N 97Â° 01' 23.708"W 26Â° 25' 39.929"N 97Â° 01' 36.087"W 26Â° 25' 45.089"N 97Â° 01' 36.867"W 26Â° 25' 45.379"N 97Â° 01' 27.327"W 26Â° 25' 37.639"N 97Â° 01' 13.676"W 26Â° 25' 30.179"N 97Â° 01' 15.916"W
Â Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council
Smit Americas, Inc.
Mobil Exploration & Producing U.S. Inc. (MEPUS)
Â 24 Port Isabel/S. Padre Island Reef
State Tract 1169-L
Â Two 3-pile Jackets Clustered
Tugboat - Courtney Lee
32 Reef Balls
U.S. Navy YR-26 Barge
Â 75 ft.
7 NM Santiago Pass
25Â° 58' 10.158"N 97Â° 03' 58.301"W
25Â° 58' 06.078"N 97Â° 03' 54.781"W
25Â° 58' 04.950"N 97Â° 03' 56.990"W
25Â° 58' 09.120"N 97Â° 03' 58.990"W
25Â° 58' 10.800"N 97Â° 03' 47.400"W
Â Â Mobil Exploration & Producing U.S. Inc. (MEPUS)
Marine Salvage and Services, Inc.
TPWD
Surplus Naval Barge
Â 25 H.I. A-341
Â Two 4-pile Jackets
Â 254 ft.
94 NM Galveston
28Â° 05' 38.735"N 93Â° 52' 01.281"W 28Â° 05' 39.728"N 93Â° 51' 59.903"W
Unocal
Â 26 North Padre Isl. Reef A-58
4-pile Jacket
Base;Top
Â 252 ft.
54 NM Port Aransas
26Â° 56' 07.728"N 96Â° 45' 09.865"W 26Â° 56' 07.747"N 96Â° 45' 08.852"W
Â Â Union Pacific Resources Company
Â 26 North Padre Isl. Reef A-72
Â 3-pile Jacket Base
Â 204 ft.
33 NM Port Mansfield
26Â° 52' 20.936"N 96Â° 46' 19.296"W
Seagull Energy Corporation
Â 26 North Padre 967 Reef
Â 4-pile Jacket
cut in half
Â 125 ft.
21 NM Port Mansfield
26Â° 52' 02.887"N 97Â° 03' 00.052"W
26Â° 52' 02.468"N 97Â° 02' 58.809"W


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Sorry,

Heres a little better break out of the reefs rather than all clumped
Technology minded---Im not 

Reef Name/ Block
Â Structures
Â Water Depth Distance from Shore
Â Location
Â Donors

*Â 1 S.A.L.T. - H.I. 85*
No Material To Date
39 ft.
17 NM Sabine Pass
29Â° 21' 30.844"N 93Â° 50' 03.601"W
No Donors to Date
Â 
2 *Basco's Reef* -
H.I. 117
22 Concrete Blocks
50 quarry rocks
43 ft.
22 NM Sabine Pass
29Â° 18' 00.851"N 93Â° 53' 18.608"W
U. S. Coast Guard
Reed Tool Company
OMI Offshore Marine Services

*Â 3 Sabine - H.I. 117*
Â No Material To Date
36 ft.Â 
23 NM Sabine
29Â° 18' 12.848"N 93Â° 55' 18.612"W
Â No Donor to Date

Â 4 Galveston Pipe -
*Barr's Reef*
5 clusters ofÂ Concrete Pipes
100 Reef Balls
54Â ft.Â 
11.2 NM Galveston
29Â° 08' 24.869"N 94Â° 42' 06.694"W
29Â° 08' 20.310"N 94Â° 42' 02.900"W
Tx Parks and Wildlife

*4 Mitchell's 12-Mile Reef* - Galveston 189
Â Two 4-pile jackets
1 Conductor
60 ft.Â 
11 NM Galveston
29Â° 08' 38.200"NÂ Â 94Â° 40' 47.732"W
29Â° 08' 39.195"NÂ Â 94Â° 40' 48.737"W
29Â° 08' 39.059"NÂ Â 94Â° 40' 47.326"W
Mitchell Energy Corporation

*5 George Vancouver Liberty Ship*Â --Â State Tract 336-L
Â 1 Ship
45 ft.
9 NM Freeport
28Â° 47' 34.817"N 95Â° 20' 52.052"W
Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council

*V. A. Fogg Reef*
Â 6 Freeport Liberty Ship Reef Complex
Galveston A-22
Conoco/Galveston County
HL&P Reef
Star ReefÂ Detailed Map
B.F. Shaw; William H. Allen; One T-2 Tanker
Welded Pipe Structure
300 (2-Ton) Fly-Ash Blocks
Six 4-pile Jackets from Buccaneer Field -- in shape of a star
Â 105 ft.
32 NM Freeport
28Â° 35' 52.612"N 94Â° 48' 41.782"W28Â° 35' 38.954"N 94Â° 48' 44.295"W28Â° 35' 36.600"N 94Â° 48' 44.937"W
28Â° 35' 35.593"N 94Â° 48' 43.358"W
28Â° 35' 36.065"N 94Â° 48' 45.833"W
28Â° 35' 47.724"N 94Â° 48' 42.519"W 28Â° 35' 47.724"N 94Â° 48' 41.368"W 28Â° 35' 46.731"N 94Â° 48' 40.469"W 28Â° 35' 46.061"N 94Â° 48' 40.709"W28Â° 35' 45.542"N 94Â° 48' 41.587"W28Â° 35' 46.104"N 94Â° 48' 42.724"W
Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council
Conoco & Galveston County
Houston Lighting and Power company
Cal Dive International Blue Dolphin Energy Resources

*Â 7 H.I. A-281*
Â Three 4-pile Jackets Clustered
Â 185 ft.
75 NM Galveston
28Â° 21' 50.991"N 93Â° 47' 07.163"W
28Â° 21' 54.344"N 93Â° 47' 03.824"W
Â Chevron USA. Inc.
Seagull Energy Corp.

Â *8 H.I. A-298*
Â One 4-pile Jacket
Two 8-pile Jackets
192 ft.Â 
80 NM Galveston
28Â° 18' 12.424"N 93Â° 46' 00.687"W 28Â° 18' 14.195"N 93Â° 45' 59.359"W28Â° 18' 12.212"N 93Â° 46' 01.091"W
Phillips Petroleum Company
Freeport-McMoran

Â *9 H.I. A-315*
Â 8-pile Jacket
3-pile Jacket
Â 214 ft.
86 NM Galveston
28Â° 12' 50.871"N 93Â° 41' 56.366"W
28Â° 12' 47.895"N 93Â° 41' 53.271"W
Mesa Petroleum Company
Union Pacific Resources Company

*Â 10 H.I. A-520 Reef*
Â 8-pile Jacket
238 ft.
84 NM Galveston
28Â° 07' 28.319"N 93Â° 57' 24.215"W
Oxy USA, Inc.

*Â 10 H.I. A-355 Reef*
8-pile Jacket
Â 305 ft.
102 NM Galveston
28Â° 02' 30.419"N 93Â° 42' 33.645"W
Oxy USA, Inc.

*Â 11 H.I. A-492 Reef*
Â 4-pile Jacket
Â 195 ft.
75 NM Galveston
28Â° 13' 41.947"N 94Â° 03' 28.606"W
Â Â Transco

Â *11 H.I. A-515 Reef*
Â 4-pile Jacket
202 ft.
78 NM Galveston
28Â° 07' 43.198"N 94Â° 12' 47.103"W
Samedan Oil Corporation

*Â 12 H.I. A-487*
Â 4-pile Jacket
Â 170 ft.
70 NM Galveston
28Â° 14' 55.946"N 94Â° 16' 19.570"W
Â Â Amerada Hess Corporation

*Â 13 H.I. A-567*
Â 8-pile Jacket
4-pile Platform
Â 288 ft.
87 NM Galveston
27Â° 58' 31.798"N 94Â° 13' 03.501"W
27Â° 58' 31.206"N 94Â° 13' 07.985"W
Challenger Minerals Inc.
Ocean Energy Corporation

*Â 14 H.I. A-542*
Â 4-pile Jacket
Â 230 ft.
82 NM Freeport
28Â° 02' 50.685"N 94Â° 09' 06.713"W
Â Â Hall-Houston Oil Company

*Â 15 H.I. A-480*
Â 4-pile Jacket
Cut In Half
Â 155 ft.
57 NM Galveston
28Â° 17' 13.950"N 94Â° 28' 42.665"W
Â Â Samedan Oil Corporation

*Â 15 GA-A-125*
Â 4-pile Jacket
166 ft.
65 NM Galveston
28Â° 15' 03.159"N 94Â° 43' 17.659"W
Levinson Partner, Inc.

*Â 15 H. I. A-532 Reef*
Â 8-pile Jacket
Â 191-ft.
74 NM Galveston
28Â° 05' 56.551"N 94Â° 30' 43.377"W
Kerr-McGee Corporation

*Â 16 Brazos A-28*
Â Two 4-pile Jackets Clustered
150 ft.
49 NM Matagorda Isl.Â 
28Â° 08' 59.869"N 95Â° 29' 42.334"W
28Â° 08' 59.927"N 95Â° 29' 42.426"W
Â Â Mobil Exploration and Producing U. S., Inc.
Samedan Oil Corp.

*Â 17 Matagorda Island Liberty Ship Reef*
MI-616-LÂ Detailed Map
3 Ships --
Dwight L. Moody; Jim Bridger; George Dewey
108 ft.
21 NM Matagorda
28Â° 06' 59.732"N 96Â° 05' 12.035"W 28Â° 07' 00.183"N 96Â° 05' 17.745"W 28Â° 06' 55.442"N 96Â° 05' 09.327"W
Â Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council

Â *18 Brazos A-132*
Â 8-pile Jacket
Â 204 ft.
40 NM Matagorda Isl.
27Â° 49' 22.062"N 95Â° 59' 25.573"W
Â Â Arco Oil and Gas Company

*Â 19 MI 712 Reef*
Â Platform Deck
Â 130 ft.
25 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 49' 58.324"N 96Â° 30' 23.245"W
Â Â Chevron USA, Inc.

*Â 20 Boatmen's State Tract 746-L*
Â 40 Concrete Culverts Barge
Â 60 ft.
6 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 46' 23.266"N 96Â° 58' 18.171"W
27Â° 46' 26.106"N 96Â° 58' 15.951"W
TPWD, Boatmen's Association
Gifford Hill Co., OXY U.S.A., Brown & Root Co.

*Â 21 Lone Star State Tract 770-L*
Â 3 Barges
Â 72 ft.
10 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 41' 31.118"N 96Â° 58' 30.947"W
Â Â TPWD
Boatmen's Association

*Â 22 Mustang Island Liberty Ship Reef*
MU-802-LÂ Detailed Map
Â 3 Ships
Conrad Weiser; Charles A. Dana; Rachel Jackson
Â 110 ft.
18 NM Aransas Pass
27Â° 34' 06.516"N 96Â° 51' 33.293"W 27Â° 34' 04.536"N 96Â° 51' 38.605"W 27Â° 34' 01.493"N 96Â° 51' 34.482"W
Â Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council

*Â 23 Port Mansfield Liberty Ship South Padre Island 1070-L*
Detailed Map
Â 3 Ships -- Edward W. Scrippps; George L. Farley; Joshua Thomas
Six 4-pile Jackets -- 3 cut into two
Â 102 ft.
15 NM Port Mansfield Jetty
26Â° 25' 35.597"N 97Â° 01' 17.224"W 26Â° 25' 31.665"N 97Â° 01' 30.295"W 26Â° 25' 30.503"N 97Â° 01' 38.520"W 26Â° 25' 30.304"N 97Â° 01' 22.682"W 26Â° 25' 31.098"N 97Â° 01' 21.647"W 26Â° 25' 30.016"N 97Â° 01' 20.357"W 26Â° 25' 29.663"N 97Â° 01' 23.708"W 26Â° 25' 39.929"N 97Â° 01' 36.087"W 26Â° 25' 45.089"N 97Â° 01' 36.867"W 26Â° 25' 45.379"N 97Â° 01' 27.327"W 26Â° 25' 37.639"N 97Â° 01' 13.676"W 26Â° 25' 30.179"N 97Â° 01' 15.916"W
Â Â U. S NavyÂ Texas Coastal & Marine Council
Smit Americas, Inc.
Mobil Exploration & Producing U.S. Inc. (MEPUS)
*
Â 24 Port Isabel/S. Padre Island Reef*
State Tract 1169-L
Â Two 3-pile Jackets Clustered
Tugboat - Courtney Lee
32 Reef Balls
U.S. Navy YR-26 Barge
Â 75 ft.
7 NM Santiago Pass
25Â° 58' 10.158"N 97Â° 03' 58.301"W
25Â° 58' 06.078"N 97Â° 03' 54.781"W
25Â° 58' 04.950"N 97Â° 03' 56.990"W
25Â° 58' 09.120"N 97Â° 03' 58.990"W
25Â° 58' 10.800"N 97Â° 03' 47.400"W
Â Â Mobil Exploration & Producing U.S. Inc. (MEPUS)
Marine Salvage and Services, Inc.
TPWD
Surplus Naval Barge

*Â 25 H.I. A-341*
Â Two 4-pile Jackets
Â 254 ft.
94 NM Galveston
28Â° 05' 38.735"N 93Â° 52' 01.281"W 28Â° 05' 39.728"N 93Â° 51' 59.903"W
Unocal

*Â 26 North Padre Isl. Reef A-58*
4-pile Jacket
Base;Top
Â 252 ft.
54 NM Port Aransas
26Â° 56' 07.728"N 96Â° 45' 09.865"W 26Â° 56' 07.747"N 96Â° 45' 08.852"W
Â Â Union Pacific Resources Company

*Â 26 North Padre Isl. Reef A-72*
Â 3-pile Jacket Base
Â 204 ft.
33 NM Port Mansfield
26Â° 52' 20.936"N 96Â° 46' 19.296"W
Seagull Energy Corporation

*Â 26 North Padre 967 Reef*
Â 4-pile Jacket
cut in half
Â 125 ft.
21 NM Port Mansfield
26Â° 52' 02.887"N 97Â° 03' 00.052"W
26Â° 52' 02.468"N 97Â° 02' 58.809"W


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Green for this


hog said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Heres a little better break out of the reefs rather than all clumped
> Technology minded---Im not
> ...


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

freeport liberty easy to find, white bouy , wreck orientation seems north south ish. 
if you have never really seen any structure with your sonar , this will light it up. 
snaps are there if your willing to work right on the surface of the wreck. I bet that think
has fishing gear all over it . I left plenty.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I haven't fished there in some time, but one year about this time of year we were there and had AJ's swarming all around us. We loaded the boat and had no more room to put any more fish onboard. I think we were still a few fish shy of our limit. I think it would be worth a try. I've also caught many lane snapper and smaller grouper varieties off the VA Fogg. It is a fun place to fish.


----------

